# thinking about a new set of irons....



## Up North (Jul 3, 2008)

Currently using a set of TaylorMade RAC LT 2's and am thinking about going to something different. Looking at three sets, the Callaway x-18R, Cally x-20, and the Adams A3OS. My buddy has the X-18's and the ball screams off the clubface, unfortunately he's a lefty and I can't swing his clubs to get a feel. I have hit the X-20's and they are decent, but they just seem so big and oversized I'm afraid I'll lose the ability to work the ball. Another buddy of mine has the Adams A3OS and loves them, hits the ball a ton with them and is always straight as an arrow unless he wants to hit a little draw or fade. I've never hit his clubs but I do like the look at set up (I should have fired a couple balls but you know how it is with other people's clubs). 

So, anyone have experience with any of these 3 sets or know someone that uses them with success or not?

Buck


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I used to play the X18 irons and they were fine, but I prefer something more traditional looking. I tried the Adams A03, not the oversize, and they didn't feel good. I haven't tried the Calloway X20 irons.

Personally, it's your choice, but if you buy a set and don't like it, the Calloway with retain a LOT more value than the Adams.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Buck: I have the Adams A2os personally I like like them. They have helped my game:thumbsup:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi Buck I'm just in the process of getting new irons too, and I going with the srixon i701's they felt good to me and with the demo 6 and 8 irons i try I seem to have better control with them then I do my current irons and a little more distance too! I have tryed the above clubs but I just tohught I'd add another club into mix that you could try out.


----------



## Denominator (Jul 26, 2009)

Make sure to play with some demos before you buy the club. If not you might be just wasting money.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

yes demo clubs are very helpful I had a iron i SWANG in the shop and I thought that I liked it and then I took it out on the course and I really didn't enjoy playing with it. It just felt harsh to me. So demo clubs are the way to go!


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> yes demo clubs are very helpful I had a iron i SWANG in the shop and I thought that I liked it and then I took it out on the course and I really didn't enjoy playing with it. It just felt harsh to me. So demo clubs are the way to go!


"i swang" again your swanging the club. normal golfers swing the club, so what is this the sound the club makes hitting a stationary object?


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

snap is the sound.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> snap is the sound.


before or after swang


----------



## Up North (Jul 3, 2008)

Surtees said:


> snap is the sound.


followed by the sound of two words yelled very loudly..."ah @#$%" :laugh:

Yes I will be demoing various sets before making any purchases. I've looked at the Srixon's online but haven't been able to see them in person, will check them out if I run across them. Problem is I live in a small town and it's 250 miles to the nearest Golf Galaxy, Dick's or Austads. Our country club here carries Ping and Callaway, with Cleveland & Titleist wedges. I need to take the family on a trip to the cities one of these weekends.

Buck


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Up North said:


> followed by the sound of two words yelled very loudly..."ah @#$%" :laugh:
> 
> Yes I will be demoing various sets before making any purchases. I've looked at the Srixon's online but haven't been able to see them in person, will check them out if I run across them. Problem is I live in a small town and it's 250 miles to the nearest Golf Galaxy, Dick's or Austads. Our country club here carries Ping and Callaway, with Cleveland & Titleist wedges. I need to take the family on a trip to the cities one of these weekends.
> 
> Buck


Buck: Look at Cobra clubs, I've heard good things but they might be pricey


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

oh yes having to travel that far to try a club you might not like is a bit of a risk. I'ts funny I tryed the srixons first and then I tryed 5 or 6 different Irons in my price range. They all had some points I like but none of them seemed to suit me as well as the srixons did, but we are all different so you need to find what works for you. I recommend trying them on the course to not just at the range.


----------



## Up North (Jul 3, 2008)

broken tee said:


> Buck: Look at Cobra clubs, I've heard good things but they might be pricey


Cobra does make good clubs, I had the King Cobra's back 12 years ago or so, great irons.



Surtees said:


> oh yes having to travel that far to try a club you might not like is a bit of a risk. I'ts funny I tryed the srixons first and then I tryed 5 or 6 different Irons in my price range. They all had some points I like but none of them seemed to suit me as well as the srixons did, but we are all different so you need to find what works for you. I recommend trying them on the course to not just at the range.


Yeah it makes it tough. It's especially hard to demo clubs on the course, unless you know of a course that offers that brand and lets you take them out for a few holes. Usually it's the indoor cage or driving range that we get to try them out at. But that's worked well for me with my driver and fairway woods. 

Good luck with Srixons, I just bought a box of the Z-Stars a few weeks ago and really like them. Their irons look very solid, will have to "swang" one.

Buck


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Up North said:


> Cobra does make good clubs, I had the King Cobra's back 12 years ago or so, great irons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea Buck Swang dat tang


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Up North said:


> Cobra does make good clubs, I had the King Cobra's back 12 years ago or so, great irons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh you cant just leave your details and borrow them for a couple of days over there. THats what I did here, i borrowed clubs from the store I normally visit and I had them for about a week it was great because I club use them a few times in that time frame at the range and on the course I was swanging them everywhere!

Yes I quiet enjoy srixon balls too that why i gave the clubs a go actully.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> Oh you cant just leave your details and borrow them for a couple of days over there. THats what I did here, i borrowed clubs from the store I normally visit and I had them for about a week it was great because I club use them a few times in that time frame at the range and on the course I was swanging them everywhere!
> 
> Yes I quiet enjoy srixon balls too that why i gave the clubs a go actully.


Luke: I think you just invented a new word for the golf course; "Swang"
I believe its a word that has no past or future tense.
Defined as a Geelonger moving a rod or stick in a swinging or arc motion.
The noise made when fecal material hits a fan in Southern Victoria, Australia.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

nice Bob I like it lets submitted it to the oxford dictionary people to have it put in the next edition. not quiet sure about the last part though I thought noise was splat!


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> nice Bob I like it lets submitted it to the oxford dictionary people to have it put in the next edition. not quiet sure about the last part though I thought noise was splat!


I believe I swang the clubs Thursday. my short game was fair putting stunk fairway shots were due to brain malfunction and my drives were long but I was opening the face to push the ball right. What a comedy of errors


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> I thought noise was splat!


if you experiment with this; as the blades rotate and the material passes through you should hear "swaaang"


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I take it you need a new fan now Bob, the wife must be upset with you.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

broken tee said:


> I believe I swang the clubs Thursday. my short game was fair putting stunk fairway shots were due to brain malfunction and my drives were long but I was opening the face to push the ball right. What a comedy of errors


Sounds like your games improving Bob:cheeky4:. It's funny we have rounds like this but we keep coming back.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> I take it you need a new fan now Bob, the wife must be upset with you.


They were plastic blades metal blades are tuned properly for the intended sound.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Buck: How far is Grand Rapids from you and would there be a better selection?


----------



## Up North (Jul 3, 2008)

broken tee said:


> Buck: How far is Grand Rapids from you and would there be a better selection?


Grand Rapids is a couple hours from here and I'm not sure they'd have any better selection. I'm taking the family to the twin cities (Minneapolis/St.Paul) this weekend though, (alterior motive...yes), so I'll be able to check out some irons. We need to get away anyways, so it'll work out for everyone. Fargo is another option, but we were just there a few weeks ago.

Buck


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey Buck! How was the trip to the twin cities and did you find the clubs you might consider?


----------



## Up North (Jul 3, 2008)

broken tee said:


> Hey Buck! How was the trip to the twin cities and did you find the clubs you might consider?


the trip was great, awful quick but good to get away for a couple days. Yeah, I stopped at a few places and even got a tip on a golf course that would let me demo anything they had on the range. 

So I got to try the Cally X18r's, X20's, X22's X18 (used), Adams A3OS, and the Srixon 701's. The x18r were nice, could easily live with these in the bag but preferred the 18's as they were a tad more solid feeling. The 20's were outstanding. The ball exploded off the clubface and they had a great solid feel. The 22's didn't feel as solid to me as the 20's. The A3OS's are out of the picture. However the hybrids were very sweet and I may pick up a 3 hybrid and put in the bag. But the irons were not impressive at all, especially the 6 & 7 irons. The 8,9, and PW were okay, but not great. I feel like I should try the A7's before making any decisions about Adams though. The Srixon's were just like my current TaylorMade RAC LT II's. Felt the same, sounded about the same, reacted about the same. Very nice clubs, but too close to what I already have.

Didn't buy anything yet, but here's where I'm leaning:

1. Cally X-20
2. Cally X-18
3. Cally X-22
4. Cally X-18r 

Buck


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Buck: on the Adams (A7) the only item that is different is the hybrid 3 iron so you may not see much difference. I do like mine today was a good day on the course. The A2, A3 and A7 Adams are typically for us over 60 golfers or higher handicappers


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Sounds like a good trip buck with lots learnt. It's great when you get to try the club we can suggest every club under sun on here but without hitting with them you never quiet know. Good luck it looks like you've found your brand of club anyway now you just need to pick a number on the end.


----------



## Up North (Jul 3, 2008)

broken tee said:


> Buck: on the Adams (A7) the only item that is different is the hybrid 3 iron so you may not see much difference. I do like mine today was a good day on the course. The A2, A3 and A7 Adams are typically for us over 60 golfers or higher handicappers


Yeah I can see where they are nice for when a person has a tougher time hitting the sweet spot consistently. I like to have a little feedback and the ones I hit had none, and that's not a bad thing at all. Just not what I'm looking for I guess.



Surtees said:


> Sounds like a good trip buck with lots learnt. It's great when you get to try the club we can suggest every club under sun on here but without hitting with them you never quiet know. Good luck it looks like you've found your brand of club anyway now you just need to pick a number on the end.


Yeah it was nice to hit a few different iron sets. And I certainly didn't go into this with Callaway as being any kind of favorite or preferred in any way. But it kind of turned out that way in the end. I'd also like to put a couple swings on the Cobra SZ's my next time down, and the Ping G15's. But $$ could come into play there, we'll see.

Buck


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

yes the word ping seems to add the dollar signs


----------



## Up North (Jul 3, 2008)

Surtees said:


> yes the word ping seems to add the dollar signs


yep, they should have named the company Cha-Ching! instead of Ping.

Buck


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

lol I like it!


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Nope not here


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I didn't realize I was that close to a thousand:headbang:


----------

